# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال ترکیبی پرتابه و کار وانرژی

## legendmat

سلام

ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------


## legendmat

up.......

حتی درباره نحوه حل کردن هم نظر بدین ممنون میشم

----------

